# Infertility after treatment



## jassy2003 (Oct 18, 2010)

My husband had leukemia when he was 16. When he relapsed they tested his sperm to see if anything could be banked. Nothing was able to be banked. We are now 29 and I want a kid. I am having a hard time with this. What do I do? I knew this when we got married but now actually feel what it means. I love him dearly.


----------



## brichole1214 (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jassy2003* 
My husband had leukemia when he was 16. When he relapsed they tested his sperm to see if anything could be banked. Nothing was able to be banked. We are now 29 and I want a kid. I am having a hard time with this. What do I do? I knew this when we got married but now actually feel what it means. I love him dearly.

Can you sit down and talk to him about donated sperm? I know it wouldn't be his "biological" child but i would still be YOU GUYS' CHILD reguardless!!! I guess it's just something that you two would have to talk about...and come to a common ground on. Also, make sure that you guys have the funds since you would have to do IUI or IVF. If nothing else have you thought about adoption? Just asking, when did he relaps and when was the last time he had a test done? What do the doctors say? I guess there are so many factors in the difference choices that you have, but you do have options out there to being a mother. It might not be in a way that you always thought you might be one, but there are options out there for the two of you. G/L and i really hope that the two of you can come up with something that BOTH will be happy with!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

There are options. Adoption or a sperm donor? If he really wants to be related to the child maybe consider a donation from his family. It may seem strange but sisters do this stuff all the time (donate eggs, become surrogates, etc.) I could understand why it may be important to see his family in your child too. However some men dont care.

I have an aquaintance whos husbands sperm had a cromosomal defect. She was destined to miscarry their baby every time. They used donor sperm and are very happy with their new baby.

The very first step is to open the lines of communication. Tell him how you feel. Ask him how he feels.


----------

